# Post Baby Picture of self with own caption or story



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

"I think I will have some more of that, after all"
_
_​_I still have the bib and wear it as a hat_​


----------



## sas (Aug 5, 2017)

Silver...Love it! You were even glamorous then. And, neat!  I was always a mess.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

Oh! Come on sas! Kids are supposed to be a mess. I was not neat (can't find the pic with my hand the middle of a birthday cake)
I must be Frank about this. Post a little pixie pic of adorable you! Frank


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

Cute.


----------



## sas (Aug 5, 2017)

My sister has the old photo boxes.  But, I do have a nude photo. Is that ok?

It's recent.


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

sas said:


> My sister has the old photo boxes.  But, I do have a nude photo. Is that ok?
> 
> It's recent.



Ha ha.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

> Cute.



Thanks, Sebald. It can't all be about me! Where's yours?! :smile2:


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *sas*
> 
> My sister has the old photo boxes.  But, I do have a nude photo. Is that ok?
> 
> It's recent.



Much more interesting that a baby pic! Do it! LOL :devilish:


----------



## sas (Aug 5, 2017)

Sebald said:


> Ha ha.



I was not joking. Really. I went to closet to see if had baby photo. Nope. But, did find the shoe box of my nudes, going all the way back to Polaroid days of early 1960s. Those cameras were the best invention ever. The pictures are starting to fade like me. Damn shame on both counts. Anyway, I have photos through the decades. My family knows the box is at the ready to post the pics, at my memorial. That way I know even those who didn't like me, or are infirm, will show up. Clever, huh?


----------



## H.Brown (Aug 5, 2017)

View attachment 19093

"It will all go in at once...Who turned out all the lights?"

Sadly my hat is long gone.


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

sas said:


> I was not joking. Really. I went to closet to see if had baby photo. Nope. But, did find the shoe box of my nudes, going all the way back to Polaroid days of early 1960s. Those cameras were the best invention ever. The pictures are starting to fade like me. Damn shame on both counts. Anyway, I have photos through the decades. My family knows the box is at the ready to post the pics, at my memorial. That way I know even those who didn't like me, or are infirm, will show up. Clever, huh?



Sas you are a genius.


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm blowing down the wrong end of a flute. My brother is on his potty.


----------



## sas (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok, tell me you are not gnawing on a turkey leg! I can only think of choking hazard. Yikes.


----------



## H.Brown (Aug 5, 2017)

sas said:


> Ok, tell me you are not gnawing on a turkey leg! I can only think of choking hazard. Yikes.



Yes I was Sas, best way to eat the turkey.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Sebald*
> 
> I'm blowing down the wrong end of a flute. My brother is on his potty.




Can Sebald be anymore adorable? You look like a cubbie doll! A future musician? I would like to meet your brother someday... when he's not on the potty.


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

Ah thanks. I don't know what that is but it sounds nice.

My brother has a shaved head now, sometimes blue hair, and a lot of tattoos. He's still cute, though.


----------



## sas (Aug 5, 2017)

Sebald said:


> Ah thanks. I don't know what that is but it sounds nice.
> 
> My brother has a shaved head now, sometimes blue hair, and a lot of tattoos. He's still cute, though.




Holy, Cow!  Sebald, I actually thought the photo of you with flute was ME!  No, kidding. Gosh, I gotta find my baby pic!  Really!


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Sebald*
> 
> Ah thanks. I don't know what that is but it sounds nice.


This is a Kewpie doll. Popular in the 50's._She could use a bit more powder_



​I never had one. But my mother bought me a life size doll which freaked me out!


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

sas said:


> Holy, Cow!  Sebald, I actually thought the photo of you with flute was ME!  No, kidding. Gosh, I gotta find my baby pic!  Really!



Oh, that's spooky. We might be related. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> This is a cubbie doll. Popular in the 50's.



Oh my God. They're a bit creepy. These were given to children?


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Sebald*
> 
> Oh my God. They're a bit creepy. These were given to children?



Yes, but not I like I said. Now, they are collector items. Yeh, the face is kind of freaky rubbery shiny. But get past that and hope you can see the angelic expression. 

OK, I wont send one off to you. I'll send you my life sized doll.


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> Yes, but not I like I said. Now, they are collector items. Yeh, the face is kind of freaky rubbery shiny. But get past that and hope you can see the angelic expression.
> OK, I wont send one off to you. I'll send you my life sized doll.



Now that would be worth having.

Why do I believe that, out of everyone on the forum, you'd actually have one?


----------



## Nellie (Aug 5, 2017)

sas said:


> My sister has the old photo boxes.  But, I do have a nude photo. Is that ok?
> 
> It's recent.



It depends.........


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

Nellie said:


> It depends.........



Ha ha. On what?


----------



## Nellie (Aug 5, 2017)

Sebald said:


> Now that would be worth having.
> 
> Why do I believe that, out of everyone on the forum, you'd actually have one?



Because Silvermoon is........ well, she just is...... 

I never had a doll like that, tho.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

> Originally Posted by* Sebald   *Why do I believe that, out of everyone on the forum, you'd actually have one?


I am so LOL! I just write about them


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

Nellie said:


> Because Silvermoon is........ well, she just is......
> 
> I never had a doll like that, tho.



She certainly is. That's the perfect word for it.


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

I think you had a lucky escape, Nellie. Did Stephen King have one?


----------



## Nellie (Aug 5, 2017)

Sebald said:


> Ha ha. On what?



Posting a "nude" photo would depend on the agelessness of the person in the photo.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey, yous....don't forget how cute I was! Not how - just is.....LOL. There's no explaining this.


----------



## Nellie (Aug 5, 2017)

Sebald said:


> I think you had a lucky escape, Nellie. Did Stephen King have one?



Yep...


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

Nellie said:


> Posting a "nude" photo would depend on the agelessness of the person in the photo.



We could ask mr mustard to red-pen over any rude bits.


----------



## Nellie (Aug 5, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> Hey, yous....don't forget how cute I was! Not how - just is.....LOL. There's no explaining this.



You are right........ there is NO explaining!


----------



## Nellie (Aug 5, 2017)

Sebald said:


> We could ask mr mustard to red-pen over any rude bits.



I'm not gonna do it.[-(


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

Nellie said:


> You are right........ there is NO explaining!



Silver, if a forum full of writers can't put you into words, that's really something.


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

Not even for a cubby doll?


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Sebald*
> 
> Silver, if a forum full of writers can't put you into words, that's really something.



LOL! Well, Jackson Polack did. He painted a portrait of me.


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> LOL! Well, Jackson Polack did. He painted a portrait of me.



Uh?


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

*More baby pictures from you all! * I forgive those of you who implied I was, umm, not your regular. However, my grandfather loved me. So, there!


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> *More baby pictures*! I forgive those of you who implied I was, umm, not your regular. My grandfather loved me. So, there!
> View attachment 19095



Beautiful.


----------



## bobo (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't have much time for small-talk right now, but here's 
My Inner Child - she's very secretive 
Do with it what you want


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Sebald*
> 
> Silver, if a forum full of writers can't put you into words, that's really something.





> Originally Posted by *Me*   LOL! Well, Jackson Pollack did. He painted a portrait of me.




This is a painting by Jackson Pollack. It took about a week's time.  It's titled "Silver's Mind sans Drugs.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2017)

> Originally Posted by* bobo  *don't have much time for small-talk right now, but here's
> My Inner Child - she's very secretive :smile:
> Do with it what you want :smile:







Hugs to bobo's  Beautiful Inner Child....


----------



## bobo (Aug 5, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> This is a painting by Jackson Pollack. It took about a week's time.  It's titled "Silver's Mind sans Drugs.


For once, something of Pollock's I like 
It's great Silver, even you look a little complicated :cheerful:
The color combination is harmonic :encouragement:
Ta-ta


----------



## Sebald (Aug 5, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> This is a painting by Jackson Pollack. It took about a week's time.  It's titled "Silver's Mind sans Drugs.



I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Nellie (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok........ Here she is: 


This photo, I was 11 months old.
.

Lookin sneaky
....................................


Here, I'm 3 years old.


Older and wiser.


----------



## bobo (Aug 6, 2017)

Nellie: A happy little camper ... who, when older, knows she has to pay ettention


----------



## sas (Aug 6, 2017)

The dolls were called Kewpie Dolls. The one I remember from 40s & 50s were tiny. Usually won them by playing games at State Fair.


----------



## sas (Aug 6, 2017)

Silver! Wow! Immortalized by Pollack! Do you have it? It is so lifelike! Smiles.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 6, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Nellie*
> 
> Older and wiser.:wink:







Well, I don't know about "wiser" because it looks like you're talking on the telephone and there is no telephone! :shock:


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 6, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *sas*
> 
> Silver! Wow! Immortalized by Pollack! Do you have it? It is so lifelike! Smiles.



No, sas. I'm afraid I don't have the Pollack portrait. It's been hung in the Little Shop of Horrors for years now.


However, I dug through more photos last night and discovered I had a Kewpie doll, after all! I must have blocked it out from my memory. But at least I now know the origin of the root of all my problems!  :topsy_turvy:





*Addendum: This is not me holding a Kewpie Doll. I downloaded it from Experimental Photography.

Sebald, I am sooo sorry this photo reminded you of the movie "The Ring" where if a child holds this doll she's a gonner in 3 days. I'm here! 
*


----------



## Nellie (Aug 6, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> Well, I don't know about "wiser" because it looks like you're talking on the telephone and there is no telephone! :shock:




Well..... I've always had a vivid imagination. There IS a phone.... one only sees what they want to see or hears what they want to hear! So:tongue:!!


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks, Cindy. I was a bit worried. Now, I know it's just a simple matter of hallucinating. Whew!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Aug 7, 2017)

*And I'm still in the garden*

In my pram, a rarity these days. Buckled in and put out in the back garden, must be where l caught the gardening bug! Cos I'm still out there.


----------



## bobo (Aug 7, 2017)

Cute


----------



## Nellie (Aug 7, 2017)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> In my pram, a rarity these days. Buckled in and put out in the back garden, must be where l caught the gardening bug! Cos I'm still out there.
> 
> View attachment 19107




Ah........ isn't she sweet?! I love that grin on your face!


----------



## Sebald (Aug 7, 2017)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> In my pram, a rarity these days. Buckled in and put out in the back garden, must be where l caught the gardening bug! Cos I'm still out there.
> 
> View attachment 19107



Nice dimples.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 7, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *BlondeAverageReader*
> 
> In my pram, a rarity these days. Buckled in and put out in the back garden, must be where l caught the gardening bug! Cos I'm still out there.



So, lovely! This little child has inspired a poem



 
Sweat little Flower Child
Blonded by the Sun

Nothing mild about her Smile
She's every Flower in the Garden, Loved
................................................................................_Your Friend _​


----------



## Sebald (Aug 7, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> . .Sweet little flower child
> ............................................Blonded by the morning sun.
> 
> ............................................Nothing mild about her smile
> ...



Ah that's lovely.


----------



## Sebald (Aug 7, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> No, sas. I'm afraid I don't have the Pollack portrait. It's been hung in the Little Shop of Horrors for years now.
> 
> 
> However, I dug through more photos last night and discovered I had a Kewpie doll, after all! I must have blocked it out from my memory. But at least I now know the origin of the root of all my problems!  :topsy_turvy:
> ...



Ha ha that's alright. 
Look at its curse-y expression, and stabbed-out eyes.


----------



## Nellie (Aug 7, 2017)

*
*


			
				Silvermoon said:
			
		

> *Sebald, I am sooo sorry this photo reminded you of the movie "The Ring" where if a child holds this doll she's a gonner in 3 days. I'm here! *


*

Yes, you're a **gonner.*


----------



## Sebald (Aug 7, 2017)

Don't joke about the curse, Nellie. It makes it worse. The kid now only has two days to live. Unless she can pass the doll onto someone else. Any volunteers?


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 7, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Nellie* *Yes, you're a gonner.*



Nope! Better run. I'm a gonner run after you! nthego:


----------



## Nellie (Aug 7, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> Nope! Better run. I'm a gonner run after you! nthego:




Catch me if you can! :cat:


----------



## Nellie (Aug 7, 2017)

Sebald said:


> Don't joke about the curse, Nellie. It makes it worse. The kid now only has two days to live. Unless she can pass the doll onto someone else. Any volunteers?



:joker:


----------



## Sebald (Aug 7, 2017)

Nellie said:


> Ok........ Here she is:
> 
> 
> This photo, I was 11 months old.
> ...



Gorgeous.
In the first picture, you look like you're plotting to take over the world.


----------



## bobo (Aug 7, 2017)

Only baby pics of us Dolls here - don't the Dudes have baby pics ??


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 7, 2017)

bobo said:


> Only baby pics of us Dolls here - don't the Dudes have baby pics ??



I'm sure some do, mine are long gone.  When I was about six months my parents had professional photos made of me in my birthday suit but that might be too scandalous.:mrgreen:
Well, that was 1944 and where they are now who knows (for the good of society I hope they're destroyed:joker.  I'm not sure my parents even had a camera.


----------



## sas (Aug 7, 2017)

midnight...  we share a vintage year: 1944.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 7, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *bobo*
> 
> * Only baby pics of us Dolls here - don't the Dudes have baby pics ?? *




That's right guys! Post a baby picture. 
And don't tell us you're too busy reading to put one up!




​


----------



## Sebald (Aug 8, 2017)

Look at you, Darren. Beautiful.


----------



## Darren White (Aug 8, 2017)

bobo said:


> Only baby pics of us Dolls here - don't the Dudes have baby pics ??



This dude just posted one


----------



## Darren White (Aug 8, 2017)

Sebald said:


> View attachment 19094 I'm blowing down the wrong end of a flute. My brother is on his potty.



Seb, you're cute (and so is your brother)


----------



## Darren White (Aug 8, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> View attachment 19093
> 
> "It will all go in at once...Who turned out all the lights?"
> 
> Sadly my hat is long gone.



That's just too cute


----------



## Darren White (Aug 8, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> *More baby pictures from you all! * I forgive those of you who implied I was, umm, not your regular. However, my grandfather loved me. So, there!
> View attachment 19095



That is a great picture!


----------



## Darren White (Aug 8, 2017)

bobo said:


> I don't have much time for small-talk right now, but here's
> My Inner Child - she's very secretive
> Do with it what you want
> 
> View attachment 19096



Such a beautiful picture


----------



## Darren White (Aug 8, 2017)

Nellie said:


> Ok........ Here she is:
> 
> 
> This photo, I was 11 months old.
> ...



Beautiful pictures. Do you have a flower in your hair in the bottom one?


----------



## Darren White (Aug 8, 2017)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> In my pram, a rarity these days. Buckled in and put out in the back garden, must be where l caught the gardening bug! Cos I'm still out there.
> 
> View attachment 19107



Such  a broad smile


----------



## Nellie (Aug 8, 2017)

Darren White said:


> Beautiful pictures. Do you have a flower in your hair in the bottom one?



I think my hair was twisted in a bun... don't know for sure.


----------



## JustRob (Aug 8, 2017)

bobo said:


> Only baby pics of us Dolls here - don't the Dudes have baby pics ??



No, you'd be jealous. My sisters were jealous when I was born. I don't want to go through that again. Be satisfied with my angel's picture. I am.


----------



## bobo (Aug 8, 2017)

JustRob said:


> No, you'd be jealous. My sisters were jealous when I was born. I don't want to go through that again. Be satisfied with my angel's picture. I am.



Ah, she was probably just jealous because of the amount of attention you got as  newborn - but I'm not your sister - and you certainly are no newborn  :icon_joker:


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 8, 2017)

Yeah! Darren, you're here!  You were such a breathtakingly beautiful little boy. 
Just want to scoop you up!


----------



## JustRob (Aug 8, 2017)

bobo said:


> Ah, she was probably just jealous because of the amount of attention you got as  newborn - but I'm not your sister - and you certainly are no newborn  :icon_joker:



No, one sister was age fourteen and the other age ten. The attention that I got was mainly from them. The older one was in fact the first family member to hold me when I was born, so she told me. Being born at home made it very much a family event. The gentle jealousy was all down to my appearance and that lasted for years.


----------



## Nellie (Aug 8, 2017)

JustRob said:


> The gentle jealousy was all down to my appearance and that lasted for years.



So............ SHOW US...... c'mon!


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 8, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *JustRob*
> 
> No, you'd be jealous. My sisters were jealous when I was born. I don't want to go through that again



Sir, you have given me no other alternative..... :wink:


----------



## Sebald (Aug 8, 2017)

Ha ha ha.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 8, 2017)

​*
**"I'm Not that Kind of Girl"

*This photo was taken in San Francisco where I was born.
I have absolutely no idea why I was dressed in a snow suit.

This little boy is adorable
_and_ smartly dressed!
​


----------



## bobo (Aug 9, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> View attachment 19129​*
> **"I'm Not that Kind of Girl"
> 
> *This photo was taken in San Francisco where I was born.
> ...



Dressed that way ?? - may be because it was cold ?? - or you had been sick ?? - or didn't have other clothes ?? 
English boys wear shorts as long as they're children , may be it's that - or may be he's just showing off, and being aggressive ??
But San Francisco - isn't he exercising on the wrong gender ??


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 9, 2017)

> But San Francisco - isn't he exercising on the wrong gender ??Dressed that way ?? - may be because it was cold ?? - or you had been sick ?? - or didn't have other clothes ??
> English boys wear shorts as long as they're children , may be it's that - or may be he's just showing off, and being aggressive ??



You Are Too Funny LOL!  Seriously, no one wears snow suits in California :scratch:


----------



## JustRob (Aug 9, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> Sir, you have given me no other alternative.....View attachment 19127 :wink:



Look, when I was young I had very pretty hair but those days are gone and I don't want to be reminded of them.



Do you see what I mean?​


----------



## escorial (Aug 9, 2017)

dude we all end up back to being a baby..bald,can't feed ourselves an crapping our pants....


----------



## JustRob (Aug 9, 2017)

escorial said:


> dude we all end up back to being a baby..bald,can't feed ourselves an crapping our pants....



Well, I do rely on my angel to do all the cooking, if that's what you mean. And I'm not bald, not yet; it's just that my hair is somewhat unevenly distributed.


----------



## escorial (Aug 9, 2017)

you could try a syrup


----------



## bobo (Aug 9, 2017)

JustRob said:


> Look, when I was young I had very pretty hair but those days are gone and I don't want to be reminded of them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19134
> Do you see what I mean?​



So-o-o, you're jealous on yourself as younger - I'm relieved to hear that, cause jealousy is not one of my known character traits 
If that's you on the pic - may be you should consider having the sidehair cutted ??
- for not looking like Dumbo with the Flying Ears - lol


----------



## Nellie (Aug 9, 2017)

JustRob said:


> And I'm not bald, not yet; it's just that my hair is somewhat unevenly distributed.



Well then, who is in this picture?


Lookin almost there!


----------



## bobo (Aug 9, 2017)

Nellie said:


> Well then, who is in this picture?
> View attachment 19139
> 
> Lookin almost there!



Looks like the same persona as is on the JustForehead pic


----------



## JustRob (Aug 9, 2017)

bobo said:


> If that's you on the pic - may be you should consider having the sidehair cutted ??
> - for not looking like Dumbo with the Flying Ears - lol



It's definitely me and as it's pretty much all the hair that I've got I'd rather have it transplanted. Occasionally my angel trims a little of it off. And I'm not jealous of my past head of hair because it was incredibly hot. In fact maybe developing my brain in a permanent hothouse when I was young improved it. I only brushed my hair because combs just lost teeth in its curls. I had a metal comb but that just jammed in it and wouldn't move. No, to be honest I don't miss it.

We shouldn't change what we look like to suit some preconceived idea. It is the differences that make us who we are. At boarding school my nickname was Wonky Pooh, named after the Persian cat in Agatha Christie's _Murder is Easy. _So, use your imagination, but no baby pictures.

We have two very long-furred cats now and they were completely exhausted by the hot weather earlier this year. I know exactly how they felt. Nowadays my head feels the draught, so I wear a hat. That I can take off.

P.S.
That is me in my avatar picture as well, but I haven't worn a parachute for years, so it's a much older photo. Yes, if you were wondering about my attire, it is a parachute, just in case I ever want to bale out of WF in a hurry.


----------



## bobo (Aug 9, 2017)

Parachute ? - looks like a shoulder holster.
It's you with a parachute - just before you're entering the time machine ??

O.K. - look foreward to the day you become bald, a lot of young girls like bald men - e.g. me  irate2:


----------



## Dave Watson (Aug 9, 2017)

That's me in the middle, clearly pleased I wasn't involved in the matching jumper shenanigans of my older brothers.


----------



## JustRob (Aug 9, 2017)

Dave Watson said:


> That's me in the middle, clearly pleased I wasn't involved in the matching jumper shenanigans of my older brothers.



Yeah Dave, I had two older sisters, so was _very _pleased that I wasn't involved in anything like that, as you may well imagine. No hand-me-downs either.



bobo said:


> Parachute ? - looks like a shoulder holster.
> It's you with a parachute - just before you're entering the time machine ??



No, just after getting out of a glider, which I only flew for a couple of minutes, and then after my angel had done the same thing.



escorial said:


> you could try a syrup



Okay then. How's this?

 
Our cat Oscar


My baby picture
(Artist's reconstruction)

​P.S.
For any mystified foreigners, "syrup" is Cockney rhyming slang, "syrup of fig", so "wig". 

​


----------



## Nellie (Aug 9, 2017)

JustRob said:


> Okay then. How's this?
> 
> View attachment 19141
> Our cat Oscar
> ...



I think Oscar is kinda tame lookin', not anything Wilde.


----------



## Nellie (Aug 9, 2017)

Dave Watson said:


> View attachment 19140
> That's me in the middle, clearly pleased I wasn't involved in the matching jumper shenanigans of my older brothers.



Good looking, man. Thanks!


----------



## bobo (Aug 9, 2017)

So-o-o you take Oscar on the head, as a syrop, JustRob ?? - (thanks for the explanation )
I imagine he likes being the head-cat 

Dave, that's a very cute little boy - not yet destroyed as the brothers.


----------



## JustRob (Aug 9, 2017)

Nellie said:


> I think Oscar is kinda tame lookin', not anything Wilde.



Not even tame, just permanently vacant. Do cats get Alzheimer's? If so he's even forgotten that he's got it. Either he's incredibly laid back or just going through the motions. Ah, he's just got up ... turned round ... gone back to sleep. He spends a lot of his time with our neighbours. We're having trouble getting it into his head that he lives with us. He'll stay here in the winter though. They don't turn their central heating up enough for him. There must still be some activity inside his head then.


----------



## Nellie (Aug 9, 2017)

JustRob said:


> Not even tame, just permanently vacant. Do cats get Alzheimer's? If so he's even forgotten that he's got it. Either he's incredibly laid back or just going through the motions. Ah, he's just got up ... turned round ... gone back to sleep. He spends a lot of his time with our neighbours. We're having trouble getting it into his head that he lives with us. He'll stay here in the winter though. They don't turn their central heating up enough for him. There must still be some activity inside his head then.



Cats are just LAZY. That's all!! Or maybe just scaredy CATS! We once had a cat that hid in our neighbor's basement for two weeks after Halloween one year. They have some illogical activity going on in their brains!


----------



## JustRob (Aug 9, 2017)

Evidently cats are more interesting than babies. Have I successfully derailed this thread? Oops. Nah, who cares?


----------



## Terry D (Aug 9, 2017)

I was a lonely child...


----------



## bobo (Aug 9, 2017)

It figures 
But even if only, you didn't have to be lonely - if being introvert at least - lol


----------



## Sebald (Aug 9, 2017)

JustRob said:


> Yeah Dave, I had two older sisters, so was _very _pleased that I wasn't involved in anything like that, as you may well imagine. No hand-me-downs either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But what does Oscar look like with the top of your head.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 9, 2017)

*"Guess who just got back today
            them wild-eyed boys that have been away" *_By Thin Lizzy_



 
​
Up until the wee hours of the morning. Coffee now by my side _(just a few sips) a_nd to my great surprise am WIDE AWAKE cause you boys.....
*Rock *the Cradle... _and one in particular who is still raising hell despite living with an angel!_*

D**ave*, I see you went dark and mysterious!

 
How do little blond boys turn out this way?
Did you shun the sun, busy in the highchair
working on your first novel? And you were
so adorable!







*Wonky Pooh, *my uncle is an Anglophile and 
went to boarding school in England _(true)._I showed 
him the top of your head and he remembers what went
 inside there _(apparently you never had hair)_and has 
a few things to say to you! He still sails around the world
 and will be stopping at your port. 









*Terry D! *I, too, was a lonely child. We could 
have been twins in body and spirit. I confess. 
The baby pictures I posted were not of me but 
 of my doppelganger_ (Cute but deceiving) 
_You do not want to see the real ME  :devilish:


----------



## Terry D (Aug 9, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> *"Guess who just got back today
> them wild-eyed boys that have been away" *_Bruce Springsteen_​


_

_Oops! The Boys are Back in Town was by Thin Lizzy, not The Boss​


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 9, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Terry D*
> 
> Oops! The Boys are Back in Town was by Thin Lizzy, not The Boss​




Hum? Never knew that (made the change - thanks). Now, off to YouTube to listen to the original!​


----------



## Nellie (Aug 9, 2017)

Terry D said:


> I was a lonely child...
> 
> View attachment 19146




 Listen:

[video=youtube;boAv-Bu4MrI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boAv-Bu4MrI[/video] allowfullscreen></iframe>
[/video]


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 9, 2017)

Well, I think it's a mighty fine Alliteration.​


----------



## Nellie (Aug 9, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> View attachment 19149​




goo goo..... translation please.....  Is this Lady Gaga?

Yes, I am  afraid!


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 9, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Nellie*
> 
> Tanslation please.....  Is this Lady Gaga?



I go ga ga for couture dresses.  But I am NO lady.....


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Aug 21, 2017)

​ Literary critic in training​


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 22, 2017)

Ohhhhh, so enchanting. You look so sweet and intense - Just like Alice (AIW)


----------



## Winston (Aug 22, 2017)

No, wait!  Stork!  This can't be right!  
You were supposed to drop me off in a NORMAL house.  Not with a bunch of kooks.
Great.  This will surely impact my development.  Nature vs nurture, indeed.  Thanks, you dirty winged miscreant!


----------



## bobo (Aug 23, 2017)

Winston said:


> View attachment 19315
> No, wait!  Stork!  This can't be right!
> You were supposed to drop me off in a NORMAL house.  Not with a bunch of kooks.
> Great.  This will surely impact my development.  Nature vs nurture, indeed.  Thanks, you dirty winged miscreant!



Cute, calm, and comfortable


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 24, 2017)

*He just told me than when we grow up he's taking me to Paris*​


----------



## bobo (Aug 25, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> View attachment 19341
> 
> *He just told me than when we grow up he's taking me to Paris*​



Did he ??
- he seems to squirm a little


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Aug 25, 2017)

*Dream on*



SilverMoon said:


> View attachment 19341
> 
> *He just told me than when we grow up he's taking me to Paris*​



You're thinking France, he's thinking Texas.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 25, 2017)

*He just told me than when we grow up he's taking me to Paris*​



> Originally Posted by *bobo   *
> 
> Did he ??- he seems to squirm a little :smile:



Yes he did! We're married now and are leaving next week to celebrate our 25th anniversary, He's squirming because I told him at the end of the trip I wanted to visit bobo in Southern France. :devilish:




> Originally Posted by *BlondAverageReader   *
> 
> You're thinking France, he's thinking Texas.



But he's not wearing a cowboy hat! Still having trouble getting him to remove that raccoon hat (that's why he's always hanging out by the garbage can at night). I will be traveling solo. Tail end of trip will be _staying _with you and Rob. :smiley_simmons:


----------



## bobo (Aug 25, 2017)

If you can sleep in the kitchen - you're welcome - I think 
We have :sunny:, :champagne:, and     :-({|=


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 25, 2017)

If I drink enough of that champagne, I will be busy dancing with those stars up there. Who needs a kitchen!


----------



## PiP (Aug 25, 2017)

what a porker!


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 26, 2017)

_*PiP, still a Babe!*_


----------



## Nellie (Aug 29, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> *He just told me than when we grow up he's taking me to Paris*​
> 
> 
> Yes he did! We're married now and are leaving next week to celebrate our 25th anniversary, He's squirming because I told him at the end of the trip I wanted to visit bobo in Southern France. :devilish:
> ...



WAIT!! I'm coming with you..... tell what's-his-name he will need to stay behind.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 29, 2017)

Originally Posted by *SilverMoon* 

 





*He just told me than when we grow up he's taking me to Paris*​


 Yes he did! We're married now and are leaving next week to celebrate our 25th anniversary, He's squirming because I told him at the end of the trip I wanted to visit bobo in Southern France. :devilish:

 But he's not wearing a cowboy hat! Still having trouble getting him to remove that raccoon hat (that's why he's always hanging out by the garbage can at night). I will be traveling solo. Tail end of trip will be _staying _with you and Rob. :smiley_simmons:


WAIT!! I'm coming with you..... tell what's-his-name he will need to stay behind.

Great! Last note was that I was traveling solo. I don't think I would be good at that in another country. I get pretty lost in my own back yard as it is.  And we must go to the Left Bank to hang out with the other writers! :thumbr:


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 29, 2017)

"...a young man goes to Paris 
as every young man should,
there's something in the air of France
that does a young man good,,,"

Jacques Brel    (this is from memory, I think I've got the verse right:thumbr


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 29, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Midnightpoet*
> 
> "...a young man goes to Paris
> as every young man should,
> ...




So Tony, does this mean you want to join us?!!! Let's get going! nthego:​


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 29, 2017)

_eeeek! double post_


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 29, 2017)

Sounds good, but a further verse "an old man goes to Paris as every old man must, he finds the winds blow cold and his dreams have turned to dust..."

I've read that Brel's original verses were much darker than the English translations.  But hey, a virtual trip to Paris - strolling the left bank, having wine at a little outdoor café...Hmmm.  

"I'm coming, dear"


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 30, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Midnightpoet*
> 
> I've read that Brel's original verses were much darker than the English translations.  But hey, a virtual trip to Paris - strolling the left bank, having wine at a little outdoor café...Hmmm.
> 
> "I'm coming, dear"



Virtual it will be, darling. I can taste the wine now!  But why am I in the corner while you are talking to two men.????  Oh, that's right. They're your business partners.


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 30, 2017)

Ah mon cher, as we sit in this sidewalk café I remember when you were a shy young French girl in La Resistance and I was an American spy.  We used to meet at a small bookshop on the Ru La Fayette; and the night you lured the German officer into out trap.  You were magnifique! And the night we hid in a hayloft in a small farm on a chilly night outside Nice.  The next day the troops landed at Normandy...


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 31, 2017)

Mon Amour, you had had too much wine that evening. It was not I in that haystack with you!


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 31, 2017)

Well I knew French girls didn't shave, figured you were just extra hairy...Really, that was seriously funny.  I actually got the idea from the photo, as it had the look of the 1950's.  I thought about ending it with him saying "Too bad we discovered," I said, pulling the Baretta from my coat, "that you were a German spy (phitt-phitt)"

Was that you sitting on the right? :icon_cheesygrin:


----------

